# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Pengje ne Moske!

## alvi

Cecene te armatosur kane marre peng disa njerez ne nje teater ne Moske, dhe kerkojne perfundimin e luftes ne Ceceni (lol).
Jam kurioz te shoh, se si do reagoje policia Ruse.

----------


## alvi

Chechen Rebels Holding Hundreds Hostage Say They Are Ready to Die 







Thursday, October 24, 2002

MOSCOW  Chechen gunmen holding hundreds of hostages in a Moscow theater shot and killed one captive and said they were ready to die for their cause, warning Thursday that thousands more of their comrades were "keen on dying."





A blanket-shrouded body, identified only as a woman, was wheeled out of the theater Thursday afternoon, apparently killed in the early hours of the hostage drama. Sergei Ignachenko, a spokesman for the Federal Security Service, said the woman appeared to be in her 20s and had been shot in the chest and her fingers broken. 

The rebels, both men and women, stormed the theater at 9:05 p.m. Wednesday as an audience of about 700 people watched a popular musical.

In a broadcast monitored in Cairo, Egypt, the Qatar-based Al-Jazeera satellite TV channel broadcast a videotaped statement by one of the estimated 40 hostage-takers from inside the theater.

"I swear by God we are more keen on dying than you are keen on living," a black-clad male hostage-taker said in the broadcast. "Each one of us is willing to sacrifice himself for the sake of God and the independence of Chechnya."

"Even if we are killed, thousands of brothers and sisters will come after us, ready to sacrifice themselves," declared a female hostage-taker, covered in a black robe except for her eyes.

Al-Jazeera did not explain how it obtained the footage and it was not clear if it had been taken in the theater or before the raid began. Police and soldiers have pushed journalists hundreds of yards back from the theater.

Al-Jazeera is known for having broadcast statements by Usama bin Laden and other members of his Al Qaeda terrorist network. Russian and U.S. officials also have said some Al Qaeda fighters may be in Chechnya. Chechens also were among fighters ousted from Afghanistan late last year when the ruling Taliban were overthrown.

More than 100 women and children had been released since the gunmen in camouflage stormed into the theater, Moscow police spokesman Valery Gribakin said. The freed hostages were sobbing and shaking as they emerged from the theater which holds 1,163 people.

And even as the Chechen rebels were threatening to kill their hostages, intermediaries entered the building earlier Thursday bearing a white flag and won the release of five more captives.

Sharpshooters perched on rooftops around the theater less than three miles from the Kremlin.

Distraught relatives tried to reach family members inside the theater. Alina Vlasova, 24, said her sister Marina was so upset when she called from inside the theater that she could barely speak. "They are standing over us with automatic rifles and are getting angrier," Alina said her sister told her.

A pro-rebel Web site, www.kavkaz.org, said Thursday that Russia had seven days to begin withdrawing from Chechnya or the theater would be blown up.

The Web site said the attackers were led by Movsar Barayev, the nephew of warlord Arbi Barayev, who reportedly died last year. The site said some of the women hostage-takers were the widows of Chechen rebels killed fighting the Russians.

President Vladimir Putin canceled his trip this week to the APEC summit in Mexico as the secessionist war that has bedeviled Russia for a decade came terrifyingly home to the nation's capital.

Meeting with security officials Thursday, Putin said "freeing the hostages with the maximum assurance of their safety," was the main goal. He said the raid was planned "in one of the foreign terrorist centers" but did not name it.

The dramatic siege was a bitter blow for Putin, who repeatedly has said Russia has the situation in Chechnya, a mainly Muslim republic in southern Russia, under control. While Putin's popularity remains high, opinion polls show public support for the war dropping in recent months.

In Washington, White House spokesman Sean McCormack said in a statement that "the American government and the American people stand with the people of Russia at this difficult moment. There are no causes or national aspirations that justify the taking of innocent hostages."

U.S. Ambassador Alexander Vershbow said three Americans were among the hostages, but he did not identify them. Citizens of the United Kingdom, the Netherlands, Austria, Belarus, Bulgaria, Australia, Azerbaijan, Ukraine and Germany also were confirmed to be among the hostages.

A senior liberal lawmaker met with the Chechens on Thursday and said they were prepared to allow foreign doctors into the theater to treat some of the hostages who were in bad condition.

Irina Khakamada, a leader of the Union of Right Forces liberal party, also was to meet with Kremlin officials to deliver the hostage-takers' demands, which she did not detail.

Iosif Kobzon, a lawmaker and a popular singer who has performed songs lauding Chechnya, went inside the theater together with Khakamada and said that one of the attackers told him the Chechens were ready to release 50 hostages in exchange for the Moscow-appointed head of Chechnya's administration.

The armed men and women, wearing camouflage clothing, arrived in jeeps just as the second act of the popular musical Nord-Ost was about to begin. The musical  the title means "North-East" in German  is based on Veniamin Kaverin's romantic novel Two Captains, which recounts the story of two students and their different destinies during the Soviet times.

Yuli Rybakov, a liberal lawmaker, said the hostage-takers had automatic weapons, grenades, belts with explosives attached, mines and canisters with gasoline with them. One hostage told Echo of Moscow the hostage-takers attached explosives to themselves, theater chairs, support columns and walls, and along aisles.

Hostage Maria Shkolnikova, a physician, was shown on television reading a handwritten statement from the rebels demanding an end to the Chechen war. She also spoke with Echo of Moscow radio by cell phone and said hostage-takers wanted to talk with representatives of Doctors Without Borders. She said the Chechen said they might release the foreign hostages after those talks.

"People are close to a nervous breakdown," said Shkolnikova, adding that the hostages were being fed water and chocolate.

Schools and kindergartens near the theater were closed Thursday and nearby hospitals prepared for casualties. The theater is a former Soviet-era House of Culture that belonged to a ball-bearing plant.

Several hostages, speaking by cell phone to various Russian television stations and news agencies, pleaded with Russian authorities not to use force. Previous attempts by Russian authorities to resolve similar large-scale hostage incidents involving Chechens ended in bloodshed.

In 1995, Chechen rebel leader Shamil Basayev and his fighters briefly took more than 1,000 hostages in southern Russia and then escaped back into Chechnya. More than 100 civilians died. In a January 1996 raid on the southern Russian town of Kizlyar, rebels took hundreds of hostages at a local hospital. Some 78 people were killed.

In an apparent attempt to dampen the anger of ethnic Russians, members of the Chechen community in Moscow volunteered to replace the hostages, especially children, police spokesman Gribakin said.

Russian forces left Chechnya in 1996 after a disastrous two-year war but returned in 1999 after rebels raided a neighboring region and Russian authorities blamed rebels for a series of apartment bombings in Russia that killed more than 300 people.

----------


## alvi



----------


## alvi



----------


## alvi



----------


## alvi



----------


## alvi



----------


## Nuh Musa

si do te reagojn?, natyrisht si cdohere, si amater!, do te rezikojn jeten e pengjeve, do ti vrasin kidnapuesit (gje qe atyre sidomos nuk u intereson), dhe keshtu do te lene rruge per akte tjera te tilla. Pune rrusi, nuk i thuan kot.

Flm

----------


## Eni

Une mendoj se ne kete akt terrorist te denueshem, Putin del disi ne pozite me te favororshme ndaj qendrimit qe mund te marre me SHBA.
Dmth, ai do i kerkoje Bushit "dore te lire" ne Çeçeni, per t'i dhene Bushit "Ok-in" rus per ne Irak.

Megjitheate, cka bere vaki ne Rusi, tregon se terrorizmi ka nje shtrirje mbare boterore e nuk flitet me per "shenjestra" te tij vetem SHBA apo Izraeli.

11 shtatori

sulmi ne Bali (kujt i shknte ndermend se australianet do binin viktima te terrorrizmit !!! )

e tani disa qindra pengje ne Rusi

shtrirja e njerezeve te Al Qaida-s neper Evrope e Bote....

kush e ka rradhen tani ?

----------


## Nuh Musa

eni, mos i perzij cecenet me al kaiden, se atehere duhet te perzijsh edhe rezistencen kosovare dhe maqedonase me al kaiden. Si u be qe cdo MOSPAJTIM me sistemin politik te jete menjehere i frymezuar, i motivuar, apo direkt i lidhur me al kaiden?, mos kaq thjesht moj moter, se njeriu esht shum kompleks!!!

Cecenia eshte shtet i pamvarur, rusia nuk e pranon, per kete shkak e sulmon dhe gati teresisht e ka shkateruar, terorizon njerezit, dhe mbjell frige fizike e psihike ne popullaten civile, ka vendos kampe gigante ne territorin cecen, dhe luan me ndjenjat e njerezve sikur me qene kafsh. 

Pastaj, putinstalinovici ka patur cdo here dore te lire, por cecenia nuk mirret ushtarakisht, kete e ka bardh/zi nga analist dhe faktikisht shihet se nuk ka shanc ta mare. Cka i mbetet putin koktulit?, terrorizim te popullates per tua mare partizaneve vullnetin dhe motivimin, taktik e vjeter dhe jo e sukseshme, se muslimani ka motivim tjeter, io ngjan edhe shpirtit te shqiptarit, per drejtesi nuk i dhimbet jeta.

Sjellja e "mijve te cofët me bishtin e ngordhur" eshte veper KRIMINALE, thjesht e qarte, rusia vepron ne ceceni ne menyre kriminale dhe per kete duhet te mirret ne pergjigje, dhe ajo dite do te vije.

flm

----------


## eri_19

Pajtohem plotesisht me Nuhi  se nuk duhet krahasuar cecenet me al kaida, se per liri kemi luftuar edhe ne shqiptaret e Kosoves ,
per te njejtat te drejta luftojn edhe cecenet .
Rusia atje ben nje terror te pa par sikurse benin serbet ne ne .
Do i kethehem  pyetjes se alvit  ,si do te reagoj  policia ruse  ,
thjeshte do te tregoj (sikur edhe ne shume raste te tjera)se eshte e dobet .
kaq   flm

----------


## Eni

Nuh,

une nuk i lidha çeçenet me al qaida-n, por thashe se terrorizmi ka marre nje shtrirje mbare boterore dhe permenda rastet e fundit te akteve terroriste. Nuk permenda me siper nje lidhje te tille mes tyre.

Kurse, shtrirja e njerezve te Al - Qaedas ne Evrope e bote, Nuh eshte fakt, kete e tregojne arrestimet qe jane bere ne gjermani, Itali, France etj.

Edhe mbi Çeçenine ka te dhena qe te kete patur njerez te kesaj organizate terroriste, por une me siper nuk i permenda keto raste.

Thjesht, terrorizmi eshte perhapur kudo ne bote e nen shenjestren e tij po vihet civilizimi perendimor.

----------


## alvi

Do jete interesante, pasi ka dhe qytetare Amerikane ne teater, prandaj, se normalisht tamom e ka thon Nuha, pune rrusi, ata do hyshin me dhune dhe do i kishin vra me pengje e me terrorrista.

----------


## alvi



----------


## alvi

Movsar Barayev, nephew of rebel warlord Arbi Barayev who reportedly died last year, with another masked male captor.

----------


## molembek

Cfare desha une  te  them  eshte  se  po punohet  ne te  dyja  menyrat  dhe  besoj  se  kesaj  radhe  cecenet  do  te  perfitojne  dicka.    Gjithsesi  do  te  jete  teper  e  veshtire  per  te  aritur  kerkesat  baze  te  ceceneve.  Komandot  ruse  jane  gati  per  gjithcka , biles  me  shume  per  nje  nderhyrje  po  perpilohen  disa  varjante   pasi  per  terheqjen  e trupave  ruse  nga  cecenia  thuajse  eshte  e pa  mundur   por  shpresoj  qe  cecenet  te  arijne  dicka  me  kompromis  pasi  kane  me te  vertet  te  drejte  ne  kerkesat  e  tyre

----------


## alvi

He, he!
90 pengje te vdekur deri tani, p0 dhe te gjithe terrorristat cecene ose jane vrare ose arrestuar.
Trupat speciale ruse, perdoren nje gaz per ti inkapacituar(?!) terrorristet, dhe pastaj hyne dhe i vrane te gjithe, dhe 90 pengje ne proces.
Cecenet fituan ate veglen, dhe 90 njerez te pafajshem vdiqen se 30 mizerje vendosen ti marrin peng.
Kur do perfundoje kjo marrezi, kjo marrje pengjesh te pafajshem?
Atyre Cecenve mire tu bohet, dhe bravo forcave Ruse qe jau treguan vendin terrorristave.
Kishte ca xhirime te bukura ku tregoheshin terrorristet pran eeksploziveve, me plage plumbash ne koke, nja dy prej tyre dukej qe i kishin ekzekutuar ne vend, si punet e Rusit mo.
Shyqyr qe maroi situata, dhe ata Cecenet le ta gezojne nje udhetim vetem vajtje ne FERR, ku se shpejti do i bashkohet dhe Sadami e Osama, e le ti bin nargjiles per qef te vet.
Dheu u qofte i lehte pengjeve qe vdiqen ne kete tragjedi!

----------


## alvi

Bodies are laid outside the Moscow theatre after Russian special forces raid the building where the Chechen rebel hostage-takers were holding more than 700 captives

----------


## alvi

A suspected hostage-taker is taken away from the theatre by Russian special forces at the end of the 60-hour siege 

Nuk do doja ta kisha fatin e ketij terrorristit.  Tashi do e shofi ai, se sa trimni eshte te merresh me gra e femije te paarmatosur, te shohim sa trim do tregohet kur ta pyesin hetuesat Ruse.

----------


## alvi

Many relatives went to the theatre to try and find out if their loved ones were safe

----------

